# Game Thread: 1.26.04 Wizards vs. Blazers



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center>*<font color=#004B68>Washington</font> <font color=#C0753C>Wizards</font> (13-28)*
*vs.*
*<font color=red>Portland</font> <font color=black>Trailblazers</font> (17-24)*

















1.26.03
7:00 PM on CSN
Washington leads season series 1-0

*Key Matchup: C*







vs.









*Matchup to Watch: PF*







vs.







</center>
<hr><center>
*<font color=#004B68>W</font><font color=#C0753C>A</font><font color=#004B68>S</font>* 81-92 *<font color=red>P</font><font color=black>O</font><font color=red>R</font>

Player of the Game*








30 points (12-26 FG, 2-7 3P, 4-6 FT), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 4 steals, 45 minutes

ESPN Box Score

*Next Game*
1.28.03
7:00 PM on WB
*vs.* *<font color=#007AAD>Orlando</font> <font color=black>Magic</font> (12-34)*</center>


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

i hope they put kwame on randolph, i want to see how well he can play defense again, who knows he may shut down randolph like he did oneal.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

I hope this game is at home.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

It would be nice to get a sweep of a western conference team, even if it's one that probably won't be in the playoffs. I'm curious how the frontcourt matchups will work out, and who we put Kwame on.



> Originally posted by <b>Air McNair 09</b>!
> I hope this game is at home.


It is. I mark home games with a "vs." and away games with a "@."


----------



## stlrebfan (Dec 2, 2003)

Can anyone in the area give me an update on Larry's injury? I have not been able to reach him today, and wanted to know if there was anything on the news about it. Thanks!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stlrebfan</b>!
> Can anyone in the area give me an update on Larry's injury? I have not been able to reach him today, and wanted to know if there was anything on the news about it. Thanks!


I haven't heard anything, outside of EJ's post-game press conference. He made it sound like there were just a bunch of small nagging injuries as opposed to one major one. I doubt he'll be missing any games, but they might limit his minutes like they've done the past two games.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> It would be nice to get a sweep of a western conference team, even if it's one that probably won't be in the playoffs. I'm curious how the frontcourt matchups will work out, and who we put Kwame on.
> 
> 
> It is. I mark home games with a "vs." and away games with a "@."


Oh ok, thanks


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

we'll win, the blazers are so bad on the road


----------



## stlrebfan (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> I haven't heard anything, outside of EJ's post-game press conference. He made it sound like there were just a bunch of small nagging injuries as opposed to one major one. I doubt he'll be missing any games, but they might limit his minutes like they've done the past two games.


Thanks, MJG.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

There is a chance that Hughes and Jeffries may miss tonight's game especially JJ with that sprained ankle.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sagebrush</b>!
> There is a chance that Hughes and Jeffries may miss tonight's game especially JJ with that sprained ankle.


Really? Ick. JJ doesn't make a huge difference, but without Hughes we'll have a tough time winning unless a lot of players (Dixon, Kwame, Hayes) step up and have big games.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Well, they just announced that Hughes is officially not playing. This'll make the game a lot tougher. No word on JJ, but that doesn't matter much I suppose.

Dixon gets the starting SG nod. Quick 2-0 lead on an Etan hook.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Blazers open the game 10-11 from the field, and have 24 points halfway into the quarter. They haven't been taking very difficult shots either -- we need to play better defense.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

On a 16-3 run to cut the lead to 1, Haywood has 7 of those points, Kwame has 5 assists in the first quarter (ties a career high)


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Kwame's looking like Divac out there in the first quarter, maybe he's looking toward his first triple double.

Dixon starting in the absence of Hughes, doing well in the backcourt defense picking peoples pockets and running the break.

Darius Miles in his first start as a blazer got off to a quick start, and is playing real well. Also, Zach Randolph got out to a fast start.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Kwame could be one of the best defending pf's in the league, i'm not kidding. Hes really underrated defensively. That was a great block, and he always has his hand in peoples face.

Hes looking REAAALLY good right now, all around good ~


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Well, that was a dud of a second quarter. Too many TOs, too many easy baskets for the Blazers. It's not all our fault, as they are playing extremely well (Stoudamire has had his best game of the season in just the first half), but we're still not doing much on our side to stop them.

Good first halves from a few guys, notably Kwame (7 points on 3-7, 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal/block), Haywood (9 points on 4-7, 3 boards), and Dixon (10 points on 5-10, 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals). Kwame has forced a couple of his shots, but other than that he was our best player on both sides of the court. Dixon is definitely doing what he can to fill in for Hughes, which includes taking more shots than anyone else 

We're down 57-41 right now, which isn't that awful considering the Blazers played as good as I've seen them play all season and they are shooting 20% better than us (65 to 45%).


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Happyface</b>!
> Kwame could be one of the best defending pf's in the league, i'm not kidding. Hes really underrated defensively. That was a great block, and he always has his hand in peoples face.
> 
> Hes looking REAAALLY good right now, all around good ~


This is really true -- in the third quarter, he is shutting down Wallace hard. Rasheed's taken 3-4 shots, and all of them were extremely tough and well contested.

Rough 3rd quarter so far, the Wiz are 0-5 and the Blazers are 1-8.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Turns out it was Hughes that didn't play while JJ taped it up like a man and went out there. He's turning it over though :|

This would have been a pretty day for Jarvis to step up, but he's not hitting.

The real problem is we need to shut down the unshuttable Zach Randolph.

Kwame and Juan keeping us in striking distance. A nice game by Knight too.

Starting the 4th we're down 12


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Dixon is killing out there. He's pretty much cut the lead from the high teens to the high single digits by himself. We really need someone else to start scoring though to take the pressure off of him.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Steve Blake guarding Person isn't the matchup we want.

Our short guards are hurting us there.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Blake on Person was bad... Blake on Patterson is really bad, except Blake's got big sac and flustered Patterson (Tech on Ruben). Good for him.

Nifty dribbling by Juan

Stevie to Juan for to cut the lead to 9.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tech on Wallace... I'm utterly stunned.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Dixon is killing out there. He's pretty much cut the lead from the high teens to the high single digits by himself. We really need someone else to start scoring though to take the pressure off of him.


He's doing his best AI impression now, taking it to the hoop


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jarvis, on the other hand, couldn't throw it in the ocean


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Thank goodness for Dixon, he must have 75% of our second half points. Kwame is just coming in now, hopefully he can shut down one of the Blazer post players and add a couple of baskets for our team.

Hayes has been awful tonight.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Rasheed sticks one with Kwame in his face :|


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Back to back Dixon and Blake threes cuts the lead to 5  Dixon with a career high 30, and I'm sure he'll be adding to that in the next five minutes.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The run is on, Blake sticks a three very smartly.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Juan with a brilliant double-team on Sheed (who had Kwame on him) to force a TO.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Wow, nice comeback (so far) by the Wiz. Juan Dixon is torching Damon, 30 pts.  The Blazers have been a bad team this season at closing out games.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Zach Randolph has seemed to disappear down the stretch


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Zach Randolph has seemed to disappear down the stretch


I noticed that too. I was going to post when Kwame came in that we should stick on hom Randolph, but then I realized he hadn't really done much of anything recently.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Wow, nice comeback (so far) by the Wiz. Juan Dixon is torching Damon, 30 pts.  The Blazers have been a bad team this season at closing out games.


They're still hanging on though 

Don't know if we're gonna pull it out.

Poor Jarvis can't do anything tonight. He's still trying though, gotta like that.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn, we can't get a basket all of a sudden.

Anderson just killed us with a 3


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

"Backbreaker" or "Dagger" -- take your pick  It's not over yet, but we'll have to play close to picture perfect to come back now.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> I noticed that too. I was going to post when Kwame came in that we should stick on hom Randolph, but then I realized he hadn't really done much of anything recently.


The invisible man... they started going to Sheed down the stretch... I thought Sheed said he didn't want to be a "go-to" guy


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> "Backbreaker" or "Dagger" -- take your pick  It's not over yet, but we'll have to play close to picture perfect to come back now.


You're more optimistic than me... I think we're ****ed.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

But it was fun while it lasted... it just sucks we gave up so much early and missed the chance to win a winnable game.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

And that's that -- down 11 with 56 seconds left.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Poor Jarvis can't do anything tonight. He's still trying though, gotta like that.


2-13 FG's for Hayes. :no:

Looks like the Blazers are gonna hold on for this game. But, the Wiz are showing signs of becoming a nice team recently. Kwame starting to play well consistently, Blake and Hayes have been pretty good. Now Dixon has come up with a big game. You just need Stack and Arenas to comeback from injury and something from JJ and you have a good young team.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Just a little interesting note -- Kwame brown took zero shot attempts in the second half.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I didnt see the game, but according to that stats (30 pts, 45 min) Dixon must have been AI 2.0 tonight.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

brendan haywood kill us. he ****ing sucks. why does EJ play him?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Can't believe Kwame didn't shoot in the second half... (though he did have the one that didn't get up as the shot clock expired). They might have done better by going to him some, although Juan was feeling it.

Hayes definitely wasn't feeling it.

As sayest the Sheed though, "Both teams played hard my man. Both teams played hard".


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> 2-13 FG's for Hayes. :no:
> ...


Yup, we get those guys back and we'll spoil someone's chances after the all-star break :yes:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shonin</b>!
> brendan haywood kill us. he ****ing sucks. why does EJ play him?


How did he kill us? Can't ask for much more than 12 points on 5-9 FG with 5 boards in his 20ish minutes that he got.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

12 points and 5 rebound is decent for a backup center, but then you put him at the end of a close game? what is EJ thinking? Haywood has got no offensive moves except the dunk. he turned the ball over at a crucial part during our 8-0 run and then the blazers went on a run. he can't run, he can't catch, he can't play good defense. all he can do is block occansionally and dunk.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

my problem was w/ leaving Jarvis in the game, he was clearly off, although he hit that baseline towards the end, but also missed a few not to mention a big rebound bouncing off his leg. Thats my problem with EJ though, he lets Hughes keep shooting when hes off, just like tonite when Jarvis kept shooting when he was off. Meanwhile Kwame doesnt get a shot in the 2nd half. Dixon played well, no doubt about it. i just wish EJ would at least take out cold players when the game is on the line.

i had no problem with Haywood btw, i thought he played solid. Etan on the other hand didnt have too great a game.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

It's hard to win a game when your 1, 2, and 3 guys are out.

juan could be the next AI, he's really good when he plays, but hughes is way more consistent of a shooter.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>twinz2gether</b>!
> It's hard to win a game when your 1, 2, and 3 guys are out.
> 
> juan could be the next AI, he's really good when he plays, but hughes is way more consistent of a shooter.


So true about having your best players out. Not too many teams will win without a few of the best players. Juan being next AI? I think he has to get much better to even think about that. Juan is a nice young player but comparing him to AI right now is a joke.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

he could be the next AI, he has a similar game, probably not for a long time if he ever gets even close to that good.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

comparing JD to AI is defiantly not a joke. they are both the same size, both have great defense, both are really quick, and both can score. AI has the experience edge but JD could be like AI if he gets enough playing time.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shonin</b>!
> comparing JD to AI is defiantly not a joke. they are both the same size, both have great defense, both are really quick, and both can score. AI has the experience edge but JD could be like AI if he gets enough playing time.


Yeah, it is a joke. It would be me comparing Zach Randolph with Karl Malone or Charles Barkley at this very moment. And Karl and Charles are legends. AI isn't even a legend yet. Dixon has a long way to go before being close to AI...get real.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I've disagreed with Antibody many times in the past, but I'm with him totally on this one. Dixon has a lot of similarities to Iverson, but if he ever became half of what Iverson is on an every game basis, I would be both shocked and out-of-this-world pleased.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

Who needs a point guard! Let Kwame run the offense! He would've had 6 a's if JJ hadn't dropped that pass. Look, why does Kwame disappear sometimes? Like, for the entire second half? I think we need to take our 4 point guards, sit them down, and say 'feed Kwame.' Lately, we've played well when Kwame gets touches. 11 first half points is very good production, so why do we go away from that?


Man, Jarvis can't hit a thing right now. I was sitting in class the other day and I couldn't even remember that he was on the team.


But I really enjoy it when Juan gets minutes. His hustle is a joy to watch. And yes, if you are talking in terms of size, dedication, hustle, and heart, Juan is similar to AI. I don't think his jumper is quite there yet, although Iverson has never been mistaken for a deadeye shooter. If Juan can keep up his 30 pts/game average for about 35 more games, then we may have an AI Jr. on our hands. But really, sometimes guys blow up for a night and then settle back to mediocrity. Until Juan gets consistent PT, we won't know what we have.


----------

